# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Chế tạo máy khoan địa chất độ sâu 20-25m

## minhtdth

Tôi đang có nhu cầu làm một chiếc máy như trong file đính kèm thế này để khoan khảo sát địa chất.
May khoan.doc
Công việc của tôi chủ yếu đi theo tuyến nên cần các chi tiết nhỏ, lắp ghép để tiện vận chuyển lên đồi..., nhưng không mua được hộp giảm tốc. 
- Máy khoan nguyên bản của CHINA chạy bằng máy 4HP; Thông qua hộp số đầu ra có vận tốc quay của mũi khoan 80-:-200 vòng/phút; Năng lực khoan mũi 64mm sâu 25m.
- Bây giờ tôi muốn mua hộp giảm tốc hoặc chế tương tự hộp chứa bánh răng và trục vít để khoan nhưng không có chuyên môn về lĩnh vực này nên đăng đàn nhờ các bạn tư vấn.
- Tôi đã đi ra cửa hàng cơ khi đặt theo mẫu thì các anh ấy bảo mua mô tơ điện giảm tốc loại 700W kéo qua hệ bu ly hoặc bánh răng tốc độ quay đầu ra khoảng 80vòng/phút là khoan được với khả năng trên.
 Tôi rất sợ đầu tư không khoan được thì lãng phí nên rất muốn nhận được tư vấn của anh em có kinh nghiệm. Tôi xin cám ơn.

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## garynguyen

hi
Cái này bác mua bộ giảm tốc bánh răng trục vít là ok mà. Kiếm tiệm ve chai mua lại bộ này cũ có mấy trăm ngàn thôi. tỷ số 1:60, 80... gì đó, bác mua thêm con động cơ 1,5 -2,2KW nữa là ngon. Cả hai cái này đồ cũ khoảng 2,5 -3 triệu. Bác chọn loại hộp giảm tốc thế nào ? nêu yêu cầu đi em mua giúp ( phí là một ly cà phê nếu bác ở Hà Nội), gần nhà có chỗ bán nhiều loại này và động cơ nữa
@bác đầu tư thì đừng nên sợ phí, sợ phí thì không nên đầu tư bác ạ :Wink:

----------


## racing boy

chỗ e nó khoan đá bằng cái máy gì phi 110  5 phút là dc 30m nun ý

----------


## anhcos

Cái này khoan lấy lõi nên chắc là không cần khoan nhanh theo chiều sâu.

Bác chụp cái ảnh thực tế thì mới biết cách lắp hộp giảm tốc vào như thế nào chứ, cái ảnh kia nhỏ quá.

----------


## hanata4291

Mình cũng đang cần 1 dòng như zay

----------

